# Solved: missing lsass.exe error 0xc000007a



## n0nickrick (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a windows server 2003 standard edition machine that is a domain controller. i had to reboot server and got error stating:

lsass.exe - system error
Directory services could not start because of the following error: The specified procedure could not be found. Error status: 0xc000007a. Please click OK to shutdown this system and reboot into Directoy Services Restore Mode, check the event log for more detailed information. 

I tried to start in directory services mode but i get the same error message. I also tried safe mode, and last known good configuration and get the same thing. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you 

Rick


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

you may have the sasser virus, its an old one, you will need to patch this server if its not already been done, have you ran autoupdate on this server recently?


----------



## n0nickrick (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi AQ. After a dozen calls to the installer of the server he finally showed up and did a diagnostics and patch. I was in way over my head on server stuff and I knew it, so I thought it best to ask the pro's. It seems to be operating fine now, lets keep our fingers crossed. Thanks for the reply, I didnt know the sasser was still around. 

Again all my thanks

Rick


----------

